# "True Lies" sequel possible?



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger Loves 'True Lies 2' Script*

  March 21st, 2011

Now that California's been Governated, Arnold Schwarzenegger has a  lot of time on his hands, and purportedly wants to get back to what he  does best, i.e. snapping bad guy necks, using them as human shields, and  making a barely discernible quip. Onscreen. Many of the franchises he put on the map have found a way to carry on  without him during his term in office, be it Predators, Terminators,  Conans, Total Recalls, even Batmans. How the latter has managed to "kick  some ice" without him we'll never know. It seemed very possible that  another of his signature roles, superspy Harry Tasker in "True Lies,"  was going to be turned into a TV show, but the 1994 action-comedy may get a proper sequel yet. 

 According to Movieweb, the "highly reliable" Tom Arnold, who played Tasker's motormouth sidekick Gib, is _certain_ that there's a _possibility_ where they _may_ get to _maybe_ make "True Lies 2"… perhaps.







 "We have both read the script," said Arnold. "There is a script that James Cameron and a guy named Jeff Eastin, who created the TV  show 'White Collar,' wrote. It is really great. Jim can't direct it.  But he can produce it. We hope it gets done. We have a few fun things we  want to do. I am supposed to remain cool about this… There is a list of  really good directors. There have always been people who were  interested in doing it. I let those guys handle that. I put in my two  cents."

 In his pre-Na'vi days James Cameron really did want to create further  adventures of the two Arnolds and Jamie Lee Curtis balancing the safety  of the free world with petty domestic problems, but post-9/11  sensitivities coupled with the Austrian Oak's eight-year absence from  acting made it impossible to coordinate his systematic destruction of  cartoon Middle Eastern terrorists. Onscreen.

 Still, we'd really love to see Arnold Schwarzenegger and Tom Arnold  parachuted into various war zone hotspots, be it Iraq, Afghanistan, or  Libya, if only to watch two borderline geriatrics light up bad guys with  flamethrowers, Uzis, and so on. Offscreen. 

From *Arnold Schwarzenegger Loves 'True Lies 2' Script - Starpulse.com*

 I wonder if there will be another scene like _this_, though.






Jamie Lee at 52 still brings the heat!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2011)

I may vomit if there's a love scene with JLC in it. She's friggin hag now....wtf happened to her????


----------



## Life (Mar 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I may vomit if there's a love scene with JLC in it. She's friggin hag now....wtf happened to her????



I think the word you're looking for is "age."


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2011)

It doesn't have to show just them up front. Their little girl (Eliza Dushku) is all grown up now.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I may vomit if there's a love scene with JLC in it. She's friggin hag now....wtf happened to her????



Hag is pretty harsh. 

She never had much for lips and aging hasn't improved that at all. The short hair isn't doing her any favors either, but I love her... neck. lol

And, yeah, she has spectacular breasts.

YOU CRITICAL BASTARD!!!!


----------



## mich29 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd go to see this one.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2011)

Shut up!  I always kinda liked her.  Not afraid to be herself.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

Life said:


> I think the word you're looking for is "age."



It isnt. She let herself "go". I'd bang Suzanne Sommers or Goldie Hawn in their present state, but definitely not JLC. She's butch. It's gross.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Shut up!  I always kinda liked her.  Not afraid to be herself.



Uhhh....no.


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh god is he gonna do another cycle first? I dont wanna see him natty in anything.


----------



## country1911 (Mar 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It isnt. She let herself "go". I'd bang Suzanne Sommers or Goldie Hawn in their present state, but definitely not JLC. She's butch. It's gross.



Must be all that Activia she has been pounding down...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It isnt. She let herself "go". I'd bang Suzanne Sommers or Goldie Hawn in their present state, but definitely not JLC. She's butch. It's gross.



Have you _seen _Goldie Hawn recently? 






And that was _three years ago.
_
From *Age catches up with make-up free Goldie Hawn out on a jog | Mail Online*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooooo-mi-fuckin-god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the fuck...I just puked up my oatmeal and whey!!!

Did she get radiation poisoning or some shit??? Curt you suck!!!!!

My dick and my jaw just fell on the floor.


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2011)

Yikes. jesus. fuck!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

she looks like small pox


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, it was probably a bad day, bad lighting, right after the workout, no makeup, etc., etc.

Let's remember her this way...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Guess I won't be around long enough to watch _her_... deteriorate.


----------



## stevedav (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah that's good because the True Lies is one the best movie of Arnold ...
It is also one of my favorite movie...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> Oh god is he gonna do another cycle first? I dont wanna see him natty in anything.


 
werd, its Gears or GTFO


----------



## mich29 (Mar 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Have you _seen _Goldie Hawn recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2011)

So Arnold actually being involved in quality films is out?

What a shame, I had hopes Arnold would be smart and only involve himself with great films, playing the second or third lead if needed.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

^ This.

Was hoping he'd follow Clint Eastwood's lead. Great scripts and some meatier stuff, not just action flicks.

Whatever. If it's a great action movie then I doubt I'll be complaining. Wishing _Ahhhnuld _success!


----------



## Jasonva (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry for bump


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

^ lol No apology necessary. Great avatar, man.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Hag is pretty harsh.
> 
> She never had much for lips and aging hasn't improved that at all. The short hair isn't doing her any favors either, but I love her... neck. lol
> 
> ...


 
I heard she is a maphrodite. Has she got children?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I heard she is a maphrodite. Has she got children?



Snopes calls the hermaphrodite rumor "Undetermined."

See *snopes.com: Jamie Lee Curtis Rumor*

"Curtis married actor Christopher Guest on December 18, 1984, becoming Lady Haden-Guest when her husband inherited the Barony of Haden-Guest in 1996, upon the death of his father. The couple has two adopted children."

From *Jamie Lee Curtis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------

